# Help sexing Patricias...



## zperry (Oct 7, 2018)

I have 2 patricias I raised from tadpoles. They are 9 months out of water and I believe I have a male and a female but not sure. I have some pics to get opinions.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

I’d say theyre still too small. If you could get more angles that would be helpful as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zperry (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks! Very hard to get good shots of the little fellows. The one with larger toe pads does seem to have a less pronounced arch in the back whereas the one with smaller toe pads, I believe first pic, has a lore rotund abdomen and very distinct back arch. Time will tell. 

Thanks in advance. 

Z


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

From above, based on toe pad size and based on your description of their backs, I would guess it's a pair. The left has smaller toe pads (female) and right has larger toe pads (male). As Reece said, though, 9 months is early. They could look different later on. 

Mark


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Mark was first, I had practicly the same answer 😄 The first one is 99% sure female imo.


----------

